# Peanut Butter, Yogurt, Cream Cheese



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys. So I was at the pet store and they tried selling me tubes of peanut butter, yogurt and cream cheese to put in my puppies kong, freeze, and let him lick at it to sooth his gums.

So I read the ingredient list on the peanut butter flavor one, and it's pretty much the same as every day peanut butter, except $7.00 a tube lol. As for the yogurt and cream cheese tubes, I didn't read the ingredients because I was too busy facepalming at the peanut butter tube. 

With that being said, can I freeze yogurt in my kong for puppy, if so, what flavor? Is peanut butter a better option?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would just use peanut butter you have at home or yogurt...why waste the money on their creation of peanut butter & yogurt?

I freeze yogurt & give as treats in a tiny glass bowel...plain yogurt with sardines & he's HAPPY!

Peanut butter is fine frozen in a kong. With any yogurt I watch the sugar content...mine gets plain greek yogurt as well.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Too much peanut butter can give diarrhea. I prefer PLAIN, SUGAR-FREE, UNFLAVORED yogurt. No artificial colors, flavors, or sweeteners.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

If feeding yogurt or cottage cheese daily does it matter if it's fat free or not. Will they get the same benefit from 2 Tsp. daily.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Can I cream together some plain greek yogurt and peanut butter maybe? Just so the yogurt is naturally sweet from the peanut butter and freeze it in combination or just give one or the other?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

umm, I would just stick to one at a time


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the plain, fat-free Greek yogurt.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok! I'm going to pick up both at the store, since I can always munch on one or the other myself and freeze one of them in the kong. Anything to sooth my little demon's gums.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

For soothing gums...frozen carrots are great. I did this with mine. Someone else in a another thread mentioned a wet clean rag that's frozen...also a good idea.

Like Emoore said...watch the peanut butter...maybe a tablespoon or two.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I use the sodium and sugar free peanut butter for both myself and the pup. She also loves plain yogurt. It is tasty enough to them without being "sweet"


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I've ran out of carrots, I had that suggestion yesterday, though. I kinda feel like having peanut butter though so I thought I'd go get that today. I'll pick up the carrots and yogurt too and try those.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I use regular peanut butter, regular plain (not vanilla) yougurt (of any brand) and sometimes honey or raw ground turkey too. Sometimes I mix them together, sometimes I don't. I have around 10 kongs, so I have to keep it interesting.  

Sometimes I crumble up kibble or zukes and throw a few of those into the kong too. Or freeze have a bully stick in one with the peanut butter or whatever as well.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't want to give puppy raw meat until he's much older, I'd like to avoid it all together mind you - but would it be fine if I boil some ground turkey or chicken and mix it with the yogurt before freezing into the kong, or do you give the raw meat separately?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

1337f0x said:


> I don't want to give puppy raw meat until he's much older, I'd like to avoid it all together mind you - but would it be fine if I boil some ground turkey or chicken and mix it with the yogurt before freezing into the kong, or do you give the raw meat separately?


Nope, I gave the raw meat with yogurt all the time. You could give cooked meat the same, with whatever you'd like. 

Not everyone is up for feeding raw, and that is perfectly ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I mix pumpkin in with the yogurt and freeze it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've done pumpkin with yogurt. Or just a tiny bit of peanut butter along the inside walls of the kong.
I've also done yogurt with kibble. 
Pumpkin with kibble.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

These are all really great opinions guys, thanks =)


----------

